# Glock in 45 or 357?



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I was thinking about purchasing either the G30 or the G33. Does anyone have suggestions on these? Does anyone have both? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Well both are power punchers the G33 really is about 5%-10% smaller in all areas. if your talking about pocket carry that is a huge difference. IWB or OWB it wouldn't matter. Recoil with both will be about equal. I like the 357sig round and I no longer own a 45. When buying quality ammo the 357 sig ammo will cost about the same as quality 45 but cheap offbrand prctice ammo can be found in 45. During the ammo shortages in East TN 357 sig was plentyful more so than any other handgun caliber. It;s really up to you. Why are these the only two options? I think your limiting yourself. Remember 9mm in +P+ will give similar balistics to a standard 357 sig round.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Remember that shorter barrels reduce the power of the cartridge. My concern is that the .45's speed could be reduced enough to prevent consistent expansion of the bullet. A few, unscientific, rounds fired at a wet phone book convinced me of this. The .357 sig would have a similar issue with decreased speed, but they should have sufficient oomph to expand. If you choose to carry a .45 short barrel I recommend using +P ammo to get the best velocity. Just my thoughts and I'd love it if someone could prove/disprove my theory.

As for the +P+ being similar to .357 sig, I can't argue with the theory. However, the 9mm pistol will take a beating. The .357 sig is designed to handle the pressure and velocity from the factory. Most 9mm's are not.

My carry guns are a G32 (.357 sig) for ECD and a 9mm (SR9c), 10mm (G29), and .380 (Bersa) for occasional use.

Keep us posted on your decisions!


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I love my G33 it goes everywhere I go. The only thing is that ammo is a little expensive but its a gun that you always don't take to the range. It's broken in and I trust my life everyday with it but that's glock perfection for ya. Im not trading it for anything !!!!!!!


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Patton said:


> Well both are power punchers the G33 really is about 5%-10% smaller in all areas. if your talking about pocket carry that is a huge difference. IWB or OWB it wouldn't matter. Recoil with both will be about equal. I like the 357sig round and I no longer own a 45. When buying quality ammo the 357 sig ammo will cost about the same as quality 45 but cheap offbrand prctice ammo can be found in 45. During the ammo shortages in East TN 357 sig was plentyful more so than any other handgun caliber. It;s really up to you. Why are these the only two options? I think your limiting yourself. Remember 9mm in +P+ will give similar balistics to a standard 357 sig round.


Thanks for the information. I already have the G19, but was interested in a subcompact with a bigger caliber also.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I was also thinking about the G32. I wish they had the 45 ACP in the compact size.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Since you have a 19 then get the 33. Just like me you will find there is a similar feel more so than with a 30. I see no reason you can't drop that 19 barrel onto the 33 for practice. My Glock 9mm mags work flawlessly in my 357sigs with 357 ammo. If you have a 19 then a 32 would be pointless. Get the subcompact. That Glock 30 is closer to the size of a compact than people realize. I had a leather LE 19/23/32 holster that was great for a 30 you wouldn't have known it was made for anything else.


----------

